# Golf Buddy WT4 gps watch



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2014)

I got one of these for my birthday recently and have managed to use it 3 times in the last week, thought I'd better do a brief review as there seems to be a lack of them on the internet.
Very happy with it so far, extremely accurate (confirmed distances with fellow PP's who were using laser and Garmin devices) and enough information on there to keep the tech fan in me happy. It uses Dynamic Green View technology which gives you absolute yardage readings from wherever you are on the hole, as far as I know this does not apply to some other brands which only give you readings from the middle of the fairway. 
The watch itself is quite large, at first I thought it would be a bit too bulky, I don't wear a watch generally but I soon forgot I had it on, a quick glance at my wrist and I now have all the information I need and it seems to update in real time so no waiting for the yardage reading to catch up with your position.
The WT4 goes into watch mode on power up, you then select the golf icon from the menu, each time so far the satellite signal has been found within a couple of minutes and it locks onto the course and hole you're playing. It recognises when you move onto the next hole automatically, it did go to the wrong hole once when two tee boxes were next to each other but a couple of clicks and you can select the correct hole.
Using the watch during a round was very easy, a click or two on the buttons gets you the info you need, clicking the bottom right shows hazards on the current hole with front and back reading for all bunkers, water etc.
The watch has a shot distance measuring tool, pin placement adjustment and extras like tracking your distance walked however I haven't used these facilities yet. The course manager software installed on my pc updates your courses and takes the stats from the watch if you've recorded a round using the built in score card.
Battery life seems excellent, each round has only used 1 of the 4 bars so I imagine I could easily get in 2 rounds without having to recharge.

Obviously there are some cons but very minor in my opinion...
The bottom right hand button got pressed by my glove a couple of times, it's not a major issue as it just goes to the hazard page, a quick press of the button gets it back to the main yardage display.
On my home course (Chester le Street) it doesn't show a few ditches which I think should be in there, again not a massive problem as I generally know the yardage to these anyway.
You cannot access the golf section of the device unless you're actually on a golf course as it searches for the satellite signal first before going into this part of the software. This means you cannot fiddle with the watch to get used to how it works until you're playing, it also means you need a good memory to remember the user manual lol.

Overall I'm very happy with the watch, it has a replaceable strap which  was a must given the strap breakage problems which are widely  reported on other watches, it's also waterproof so no screen misting issues. I did a lot of research before deciding on this watch and for  me it delivers the best pound for pound value over any of its  competitors.

:thup:


----------



## snell (Dec 31, 2014)

I can definitely vouch for the accuracy of this device after nicking a few yardages off Martyn when the batteries in my Garmin failed :thup:


----------



## Midnight (Dec 31, 2014)

If you go onto  a different fairway  does it still give the distance on the  hole you want or does it switch to that hole?


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 31, 2014)

I won one of these as second prize in our club Christmas draw and have found it to be excellent.  It does give yardages from off the correct fairway.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2014)

Midnight said:



			If you go onto  a different fairway  does it still give the distance on the  hole you want or does it switch to that hole?
		
Click to expand...

It switches holes to the one you slice onto , it's not a huge problem though as it's just a couple of clicks to select the last hole you played or any other you want.


----------

